# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Triturus

## ThoseNewtsTho

Well since caudata is down, decided to join this forum, so might as well post these here too lol

----------


## Amy

Great pics!  Welcome to the forum  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

Wow! These are cool!
welcome!

----------


## Xavier

I'm back... :Big Grin:

----------


## Seth

> I'm back...


Hey Xavier!
A lot more people are coming over here than I expected.....

----------


## stupot1610

> Well since caudata is down, decided to join this forum, so might as well post these here too lol


I've told you this before, but, great photographs !!
Triturus is my favourite newt genus (I have been told on many occasions that I am obsessed!) and I currently keep Triturus Dobrogicus, Triturus Marmoratus and Triturus Carnifex and I've got some T.Macedonicus eggs coming tomorrow or Wednesday. I'll try get some pictures up of of some of mine  :Smile: 

stuart

----------


## Ashley

Love the pics. Always wanted some of these guys... <3

----------


## ThoseNewtsTho

> Love the pics. Always wanted some of these guys... <3


People might have some juveniles available in the spring so just look out for them

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Great pictures and very healthy looking plants!

----------


## GRABibus

Wonderful...
I am french and in France, this amphibian is protected by law...so I can't get them.

----------

